# Polished P38



## faircon1 (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected]
I have a P38 (ac 42 number 1888k) that my father has owned since 1953
He acquired it in trade from a GI who said he took it from a high ranking German officer at the end of the war. The weapon is in A1 condition and not been fired , to my knowledge, since 1955. There is no rust on it and has a chrome like polished surface on the entire weapon. All stampings are visible and the working action is perfect. I would like to 
know more about such P38's if indeed it was of special manufacture. I
contacted Walther but was told all records of that serial number was destroyed by a fire during the war. If anyone can help me I can Email pictures to you.

faircon1


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would go up on the Walther forum and there may be someone up there that can help you. Sounds like a neat old pistol. Good luck.


----------

